# Question about regulator for paintball CO2 system



## fosxjoe (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello all,

First time poster, long time lurker. So I've decided to venture into pressurized CO2, and purchased the material needed for a paintball CO2 system without the regulator ie. CO2 tank -> ASA on/off valve -> needle valve -> tubing/bubble counter/diffuser. Having done research after the fact, I am now convinced I need a regulator.

So my question is, does anyone know of a relatively affordable regulator I could use to attach to my ASA valve.

I've done some research and it seems others have used paintball CO2 regulators which fit between the ASA valve and the CO2 tank, but I can't seem to find them anywhere in Canada, including ebay. I also saw this image on plantedtank.net.








However, there wasn't a very clear explanation of the brand/type of regulator or how they pieced it together.

If anyone has any suggestions that'd be great as I'd rather just add on to what I already purchased instead of ditching the ASA valve and spending 100+ on a CO2 regulator + paintball adapter.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Regulators have pretty much gone the way of the dodo lately. Markers have them built in now instead of add ons. Try Palmers Pursuit shop. They make the best.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

All you need is the adapter to go from cylinder to paintball. Buy whatever regulator you want, and search for a CGA 320 to paintball. They are about 10 dollars plus shipping.










I suggest you go with a full cylinder set up, it will pay for itself in time. The cost to refill a 20 oz is nearly the same as a 5lb.


----------



## fosxjoe (Oct 24, 2012)

If anyone is interested on how this turned out. I ended up purchasing a taprite regulator + needle valve from J&L. I removed the input to find a left handed 1/4 NPT input. So I had to order a 1/4 left hand to right hand nipple and a 1/4 to 1/8 reducer to attach the regulator to the ASA on/off valve.

In hindsight, I wish I never saw the cheap paintball co2 thread on plantedtank.net, as I would have simply purchased the regulator/valve + co2 tank. However, it was fun putting this together, I learned a lot, and the ASA valve is a nice manual on/off feature.

So there you have it, thanks for looking!


----------

